# Thank you for having me!!..



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 9, 2020)

Thank you for having me!!.. It's Great to have this forum. we learn a lot and most of your topics are extremely relevant. Thank you very much and Keep it up!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Oh, you will find that everyone is sooo nice on here!  I have been on other forums, but this one tops all the rest by far!  You will meet a ton of great people on here, and it seems like we all enjoy pictures...so, please feel free to post them!  What kind of animals do you have?  I’m guessing rabbits?  . So do I...I’m waiting on two mommas to kindle today...gotta love that.  I also have a batch of 3weeks old babies.  If you have time, you could scroll through some of the threads so you can get to know the people on here a bit by reading about us..that’s what Ive done! .   It also helps a lot if you put your area on your avatar info, that way, if you have questions, we can probably help a bit easier based on your climate... Speaking for all of us here at BYH, welcome and we look forward to learning more about your animals!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2020)

That’s a very nice welcome! After that, you should feel right at home! Welcome from Texas! Glad to have you join the fun we have here. Yes, we do love pictures so post all you want to.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 9, 2020)

Florida welcomes you too


----------

